# Any KP'rs Cruising to Alaska in May on Stitch and Sail



## Vuksie (Sep 13, 2012)

Just wondering if there are any KPr's who might be going on the Debbie Macomber Stitch and Sail cruise to Alaska in May? I am definitely looking forward to it, and then realized that maybe some of the delightful people I've connected with here on this site might also be going....


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

Wish I were...


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm not, but a couple of people I know are. They are taking their husbands along.


----------



## edmondp (Feb 28, 2013)

I wish I was. I have always wondered about such cruises. Please let us know about your trip. Have fun!


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

My son is cruising Alaska in May sailing from San Fran .Is this where you sail from ?


----------



## Vuksie (Sep 13, 2012)

annweb said:


> My son is cruising Alaska in May sailing from San Fran .Is this where you sail from ?


No, Annweb -- this cruise sails from Seattle and cruises the Inland Passage -- Norwegian Cruise lines is the ship line that we will be on......The author Debbie Macomber is putting it all together - she has a knitting shop in Port Orchard, WA, and so it will be yarn-oriented, LOL -- lots of knitting workshops, book signings (of course  ), a tea, etc. Plus plenty of excursion in the ports....I'm hoping to go zip-lining, LOL!!


----------



## Vuksie (Sep 13, 2012)

edmondp said:


> I wish I was. I have always wondered about such cruises. Please let us know about your trip. Have fun!


I've always wondered about these kinds of things, too...guess I'll finally find out, LOL. I HAVE cruised years past, but my husband was with me and we went to the Carribbean for the most part. As a widow, this is now my first "venture" traveling in many years......whew! Just hoping I can handle the suitcases, haha


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

Ohhhhh......I wish I were......I've always wanted to go on an Alaskian cruise......

wouldn't it be nice to have a KP cruise? I would just go bananas meeting people!!!


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

Vuksie said:


> I've always wondered about these kinds of things, too...guess I'll finally find out, LOL. I HAVE cruised years past, but my husband was with me and we went to the Carribbean for the most part. As a widow, this is now my first "venture" traveling in many years......whew! Just hoping I can handle the suitcases, haha


You'll enjoy it besides the knitting aspect. Scenery is beautiful (I made this trip several times with DH and then with sister), and assume you will go to Glacier Bay too. I've been on several cruises where they had a "needlework corner" and those of us like-minded got together almost daily, made new friends, and sometimes the ship even gave us small needlepoint projects to do if you didn't have your own project with you. (Eyeglass cases, cosmetic bags, etc.)


----------



## bbk (Mar 23, 2014)

I am going and can't wait. Would love to get together with you and any other KPer. We should all arrange to get together. I will be traveling with a friend who is a non-knitter (I'm hoping to change her on this trip!). I live in Alaska and have seen very little of the southeastern part of the state. Really just looking forward to spending the time knitting, meeting new people, and shopping for yarn! We all need to figure out a way to meet.
bbk


----------



## Vuksie (Sep 13, 2012)

bbk said:


> I am going and can't wait. Would love to get together with you and any other KPer. We should all arrange to get together. I will be traveling with a friend who is a non-knitter (I'm hoping to change her on this trip!). I live in Alaska and have seen very little of the southeastern part of the state. Really just looking forward to spending the time knitting, meeting new people, and shopping for yarn! We all need to figure out a way to meet.
> bbk


BBK!! Awesome...I'm in Southern California and my niece from Illinois is going with me and will be meeting me in Seattle the day before -- There are quite a few get-togethers being planned already -- are you on Facebook? There is a closed group for this particular group of knitters, and everyone is planning on this and that, etc. Should be a lot of fun! We will definitely have to connect -- we've a few months yet to continue to stay in touch :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Vuksie (Sep 13, 2012)

gma11331 said:


> You'll enjoy it besides the knitting aspect. Scenery is beautiful (I made this trip several times with DH and then with sister), and assume you will go to Glacier Bay too. I've been on several cruises where they had a "needlework corner" and those of us like-minded got together almost daily, made new friends, and sometimes the ship even gave us small needlepoint projects to do if you didn't have your own project with you. (Eyeglass cases, cosmetic bags, etc.)


Gma -- this is going to be more than needlework corners, LOL. They have specialty classes and teachers also sailing, and about another 30 plus workshops covering all aspects of knitting and crochet. They will also have a cruise project, working with a special yarn made just for the group -- we all have the opportunity to sign up for all of this in advance. Should be so much fun....my only concern is WHAT to bring, knitting supply-wise....size needles, etc. I have every size in every configuration here at home, LOL!


----------



## Vuksie (Sep 13, 2012)

Irish knitter said:


> Ohhhhh......I wish I were......I've always wanted to go on an Alaskian cruise......
> 
> wouldn't it be nice to have a KP cruise? I would just go bananas meeting people!!!


Love, love, LOVE that idea!!!!!!! Any administrators reading this? Hello? Big idea here, LOL! I'd be interested, but not until 2016.....this year is already "booked", :-D


----------



## rosebud527 (Jun 20, 2014)

I wish


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

Vuksie said:


> Gma -- this is going to be more than needlework corners, LOL. They have specialty classes and teachers also sailing, and about another 30 plus workshops covering all aspects of knitting and crochet. They will also have a cruise project, working with a special yarn made just for the group -- we all have the opportunity to sign up for all of this in advance. Should be so much fun....my only concern is WHAT to bring, knitting supply-wise....size needles, etc. I have every size in every configuration here at home, LOL!


I realize this trip is special. Having Debbie M. aboard will be exciting too! If you have interchangeable needles you have them all in one compact package, easily packed. Does she perhaps have a new book out that will be introduced too?? Maeve Binchey was on a trip I was on once but she never made herself known...I just saw her name on the passenger list and I don't think there are too many Maeve Binchey's around (of course, she isn't now either).


----------



## Vuksie (Sep 13, 2012)

gma11331 said:


> I realize this trip is special. Having Debbie M. aboard will be exciting too! If you have interchangeable needles you have them all in one compact package, easily packed. Does she perhaps have a new book out that will be introduced too?? Maeve Binchey was on a trip I was on once but she never made herself known...I just saw her name on the passenger list and I don't think there are too many Maeve Binchey's around (of course, she isn't now either).


Haha (you a comedy writer in your spare time?)....Debbie will definitely be around, and there is already a book signing list to get on if you want a book signed...they will have her newest book on sale during the cruise, too. I had never read her books until I signed up for the cruise and then thought I ought to at least have an idea how and what she writes....I also recognized her name from Hallmark Movies, etc., so the name was familiar, just not her work. She also has a knitting shop in Port Orchard, and quite a few of the travelers on this cruise are going into the area early, getting together, doing things that the store, I believe, is helping to orchestrate.
I don't have interchangeable!!! Wish I had known about them when I first started a couple of years ago, but I got hooked on the bamboo, and then would buy what I needed for whatever project I was on....but, one of these days I will treat myself to a set. In a situation like this, it would be so easy to pack!!


----------



## GrammieGail (Jun 10, 2011)

WOW!!! What a fun thing to do!!! My sister (an avid knitter) lives in Skagway...you will probably go there, most of the cruise ships do. HUGS...GG


----------



## linka47 (Dec 23, 2012)

I'm going! Can't wait!! It will be delightful to meet Debbie and her staff. Did you buy the yarn created for the cruise? I got one skein for whatever the project is they have for us. We should set a place for KPers to meet!


----------



## Henry (Dec 6, 2013)

I am not going on this cruise but did take a great one to Alaska last year. Here is a tip I learned from others on our trip: If you live in the US and will be taking a flight home after the cruise you can buy all the yarn you want in Alaska and mail it home in the prepaid boxes from the US Post Office. There are post offices in the ports (and great yarn stores!) and that way you don't have to carry (or pay for) an extra suitcase full of yarn!


----------



## bbk (Mar 23, 2014)

This is going to be my incentive to get on Facebook! I hope we can get several others to join us. Don't know if it is too late or not, though. 
I plan to bring a set of interchangeable needles and a couple of small projects. Can't wait to see what they have us do!
And meeting Debbie Macomber will be a treat! I love her books. Yes, she will have a new one available on the ship. Now I just have to figure out which one of my others is my favorite to bring and have signed!
Lets definitely keep in touch!
bbk


----------



## Vuksie (Sep 13, 2012)

GrammieGail said:


> WOW!!! What a fun thing to do!!! My sister (an avid knitter) lives in Skagway...you will probably go there, most of the cruise ships do. HUGS...GG


We are definitely going there!! And, all the knit shops at all our ports are going to be ready for us -- some are planning to stay open late, etc. to accommodate the "crowd", LOL. Love what I've "seen" online about Skagway -- so scenic!


----------



## Vuksie (Sep 13, 2012)

bbk said:


> This is going to be my incentive to get on Facebook! I hope we can get several others to join us. Don't know if it is too late or not, though.
> I plan to bring a set of interchangeable needles and a couple of small projects. Can't wait to see what they have us do!
> And meeting Debbie Macomber will be a treat! I love her books. Yes, she will have a new one available on the ship. Now I just have to figure out which one of my others is my favorite to bring and have signed!
> Lets definitely keep in touch!
> bbk


Definitely.....let's PM as we get closer to the trip! Would love to meet you...AND, Facebook is so much fun, and I feel like I already know so many of the participants going, just by what they're posting, LOL.


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

Wish I had known about it. I would have gone if I could have found someone to go with me. Alaska is wonderful. Have a great time.


----------



## desertgirl (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm getting excited about the trip...and I'm not going!
Thanks for the information about the shop in Port Orchard,
I will make a point of going there the next time I'm in the
area.
It sounds like a great trip!


----------



## Yaya1939 (Nov 6, 2012)

What a wonderful trip you will have! Knitting , cruising , great food , new knitting friends, scenery--what a great time it would be if KP could sponsor such a trip! I know at least 4 or more knitting friends who would jump at the opportunity. What fun to meet some of you from all over the USA and hopefully other worldwide knitting friends. I believe we could fill up a cruise ship! Joyce


----------



## Vuksie (Sep 13, 2012)

Knitnutty said:


> Wish I had known about it. I would have gone if I could have found someone to go with me. Alaska is wonderful. Have a great time.


They are actually pairing up singles so that people that don't have a partner or friend to go with them can still go and get the better rate for the ship costs.....They are also putting on some events to meet before sailing, so people are coming in and planning to meet the day or two before, etc. I know how you feel, however....I'm so happy my niece in Naperville IL is going.....I haven't traveled in so many years, and so going to an airport, handling luggage by myself, etc. is a bit daunting....but, one step at a time.....
I am sure I'll have a great time -- but also have a lot of worries that I'll stumble and fall on the gangplank boarding, slip off the dock in one of the icy Alaska ports of call, you know....stuff like that. However, I am planning on going zip-lining...that's not knit-oriented, but when in Rome.........


----------



## Vuksie (Sep 13, 2012)

Yaya1939 said:


> What a wonderful trip you will have! Knitting , cruising , great food , new knitting friends, scenery--what a great time it would be if KP could sponsor such a trip! I know at least 4 or more knitting friends who would jump at the opportunity. What fun to meet some of you from all over the USA and hopefully other worldwide knitting friends. I believe we could fill up a cruise ship! Joyce


I bet that ship would fill up in a heartbeat! I am going to talk with the "powers that be", I'm sure, while I'm on this cruise, and see what they're projecting for the following year, etc. If the word gets out soon enough, I bet KP'rs would fill it up without anyone else needing to sign up, LOL. I just happened to see something about it on Facebook through one of the several knitting Facebook pages that I follow...they post all sorts of good things, so...it's fun to see who's doing what, and where....Nicky Epstein has a 10 day cruise in Hawaii.....of course, it's about triple the cost of the Alaska cruise, more high end, but nonetheless, she's the epitome of high fashion in knitting (at least in my book!)


----------



## #1Patsy (Feb 6, 2011)

I do not want to cruse, but I am riding a bus to CO but it will not make me motion sick could have accident if I was a worrier


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

Vuksie said:


> They are actually pairing up singles so that people that don't have a partner or friend to go with them can still go and get the better rate for the ship costs.....They are also putting on some events to meet before sailing, so people are coming in and planning to meet the day or two before, etc. I know how you feel, however....I'm so happy my niece in Naperville IL is going.....I haven't traveled in so many years, and so going to an airport, handling luggage by myself, etc. is a bit daunting....but, one step at a time.....
> I am sure I'll have a great time -- but also have a lot of worries that I'll stumble and fall on the gangplank boarding, slip off the dock in one of the icy Alaska ports of call, you know....stuff like that. However, I am planning on going zip-lining...that's not knit-oriented, but when in Rome.........


You will love zip lining. I did it in Ketchikan and the place was fabulous. I travel a lot and haven't fallen off a ship yet, knock on wood. LOL. You will do fine.


----------



## BillieF (Jan 3, 2015)

Vuksie said:


> No, Annweb -- this cruise sails from Seattle and cruises the Inland Passage -- Norwegian Cruise lines is the ship line that we will be on......The author Debbie Macomber is putting it all together - she has a knitting shop in Port Orchard, WA, and so it will be yarn-oriented, LOL -- lots of knitting workshops, book signings (of course  ), a tea, etc. Plus plenty of excursion in the ports....I'm hoping to go zip-lining, LOL!!


Would love to go on this cruise but I don't think I could convince DH that we should go. When I just now mentioned it to him her gave me a LOOK 

I will say though the cruise that we went on in December did a have "knitting and needle work" group that met daily. I was so busy that I could only attend 2 meetings.

Sounds like a WONDERFUL CRUISE. How many days is it? The zip-lining sounds like fun too! Enjoy!!!!


----------



## Vuksie (Sep 13, 2012)

BillieF said:


> Would love to go on this cruise but I don't think I could convince DH that we should go. When I just now mentioned it to him her gave me a LOOK
> 
> I will say though the cruise that we went on in December did a have "knitting and needle work" group that met daily. I was so busy that I could only attend 2 meetings.
> 
> Sounds like a WONDERFUL CRUISE. How many days is it? The zip-lining sounds like fun too! Enjoy!!!!


Billie -- it's an 8 day turnaround cruise....There are a lot of die-hard knitters and crocheters going, I'm sure.....and there will be a lot of needlework going on....But, I am anxious to also SEE Alaska, at least in the ports we visit, not to mention trying zip lining, etc. I love to knit, and could be considered a fanatic about it (at times!!), but I've cruised before and there is always something to see or do on these mammoth hotels-at-sea. They said you can do as much or as little as you choose -- you don't have to do ANYTHING you don't want to do....so, it's a week of flitting about, choosing whatever interests you at the time, LOL. And, let your DH know that many of the attendees are bringing spouses -- and they don't knit, LOL!


----------



## BillieF (Jan 3, 2015)

Vuksie said:


> Billie -- it's an 8 day turnaround cruise....There are a lot of die-hard knitters and crocheters going, I'm sure.....and there will be a lot of needlework going on....But, I am anxious to also SEE Alaska, at least in the ports we visit, not to mention trying zip lining, etc. I love to knit, and could be considered a fanatic about it (at times!!), but I've cruised before and there is always something to see or do on these mammoth hotels-at-sea. They said you can do as much or as little as you choose -- you don't have to do ANYTHING you don't want to do....so, it's a week of flitting about, choosing whatever interests you at the time, LOL. And, let your DH know that many of the attendees are bringing spouses -- and they don't knit, LOL!


Sounds great. I think we will be going to Alaska in 2016. DH has wanted to go for years but I like to cruise where it is warm. Do have fun....we will all wish we were with you. DH and I went on a theme cruise once. The theme was the music of the 50s and 60s and we had a bast! The "themed" cruises are extra special. Be sure to let us know all about it!


----------



## Vuksie (Sep 13, 2012)

BillieF said:


> Sounds great. I think we will be going to Alaska in 2016. DH has wanted to go for years but I like to cruise where it is warm. Do have fun....we will all wish we were with you. DH and I went on a theme cruise once. The theme was the music of the 50s and 60s and we had a bast! The "themed" cruises are extra special. Be sure to let us know all about it!


Billie...like you, my DH, when he was alive, and I preferred the warm weather areas.....Caribbean was a favorite -- several times, LOL! I am researching the towns in advance, trying to find what I want to do in each, etc.....it's a whole new ballgame for me...never had any desire to really go, but now? Definitely!!


----------



## BillieF (Jan 3, 2015)

Vuksie said:


> Billie...like you, my DH, when he was alive, and I preferred the warm weather areas.....Caribbean was a favorite -- several times, LOL! I am researching the towns in advance, trying to find what I want to do in each, etc.....it's a whole new ballgame for me...never had any desire to really go, but now? Definitely!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

When my sister and I went years ago we had the most wonderful salmon "feed" while in Juneau. We were bussed out into the boonies somewhere and they had grills set up cooking salmon and halibut, with the appropriate side dishes. The salmon was so good that I gave up salmon when we got back home as it just didn't measure up. On a subsequent trip to Alaska, was sorely disappointed when the salmon present (another location) was not palatable to my taste.


----------



## Vuksie (Sep 13, 2012)

gma11331 said:


> When my sister and I went years ago we had the most wonderful salmon "feed" while in Juneau. We were bussed out into the boonies somewhere and they had grills set up cooking salmon and halibut, with the appropriate side dishes. The salmon was so good that I gave up salmon when we got back home as it just didn't measure up. On a subsequent trip to Alaska, was sorely disappointed when the salmon present (another location) was not palatable to my taste.


Interesting! This is one of the "excursions" I want to go on...a salmon bake -- there are a couple of them listed -- hope mine is like yours was in Juneau.....maybe the subsequent stop was where the salmon was farmed? I definitely prefer wild vs. farmed...the taste difference is very noticeable.....will definitely have to revisit the excursion list and maybe do a yelp follow up on the vendors and see what others might say...thanks for the tip....I really appreciate it.


----------



## mollyb44 (Nov 11, 2013)

I have been wanting yogo on oneofthese cruises too. I wouldn't be able to go until 2016 either. Having knee replacement this year.


----------

